# HCG blood tests after BFP!



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi 

My BFP has stayed!  , the clinic have booked me in for a scan in September. Can anyone tell me how common it is to have the blood test that measures the increasing HCG, ie which would indicate if it was very low and unlikely to be viable??

I tried to explain this to my clinic today as I really want some confirmation that I am pregnant , especially as I am not having much symptoms, but they acted like they had never heard of it, they said it must be in America or something.!!! Now , I know from being on here that so many of you seem to get the blood test so you can tell the hormone is rising?

Can anyone explain why oh why I am not getting this test?

thanks
Sarahx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

What my hospital did was had me do a blood test on day 15, which first confirmed I was pregnant and showed me my hcg level, then a week later I redid the test to check my hcg levels, to see that it has risen as it should have. Some clinics I know have you do a blood test a day or two after the first to check the level. Is this what you are talking about? You had one blood test and saw your hcg levels and you'd like another to see if they are rising and if rising good?


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hiya

I actually mean that I have done a few tests, pee sticks at home that have been positive and now have to wait til the 7 week scan. There will be no blood tests at all so I am only going by the sticks. I have no idea what level the HCg is at!!!

Is this normal? do most women have blood tests to confirm they are pregnant? Was there any particular reason your clinic did blood tests on you?

It would be so reassuring to know the HCG was increasing..

thanks
Sarahx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Sarah-I agree that I would like to do bloods and know my hcg levels. My clinic don't do them at all like you and just rely on pee tets They don't test till day 17 and I think that's why the leave it so late so there's less room for doubt as there might be with an hpt earlier on. 17 days is too long!!


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Ah I see! Is there anyway you can ask for a blood tests? Pay for them yourself? I would hate only having a peestick to rely on as I was so paranoid even when my peestick said positive! But you know, I have no pg symtoms either! I couldn't wait for my scan to prove that I really was pg lol.


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

i have had 2 blood test and i am told me levels are good. first day pregnancy 4 weeks was 82 then 1 week later it is 2731 so that must be good because they have put me on one pessary not 2 but i am still paranoid!
I guess what i am trying to say is we will always want more. Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi there

OUr hospital don't do blood tests either just make you test 17 days after transfer and then a scan at around 8 weeks pregnant.  They make you wait 17 days past so there is less chance of chemical pregnancy.

All through my pregnancy I've had hardly any symptoms at all and I've had 4 scans now which have all been fine and on the last one baby was dancing around.  I also know of lots of girls who start off without symptoms and then at about 6-8 weeks get loads.  No symptoms isn't necessarily a bad thing.

You are testing positive, you have had no pain or bleeding so you just need to try and relax and enjoy the fact you are pregnant.  I know thats hard to do and I found it hard and still do some days.

Take care and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Love

Yx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah-Congratulations  

I had an hcg test at my ivf clinic but only because i asked for them due to m/c and x2 ectopics, if i hadnt of lost pregnancies before i wouldnt of been bothered to be honest...ask your gp or pay privately.

Good luck
Emmaxx


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi sarah 

You should ask the clinic if it is a concern for you.We have known everthing we could know up till nowand it is hard not to know or be in control. I have had loads of HCG level tests as my level has not been going up as well as it should have and I wish that I hadn't found out as I have loads of pregnancy symptoms and now this big concern. 

Give them a call it will put your mind at rest and you will feel as if you are doing something.

Snaffles


----------

